
Supreme Court: FBI Can Treat Anyone Surfing Net Anonymously as a Criminal - jqueryin
http://anonhq.com/supreme-court-fbi-can-treat-anyone-surfing-net-anonymously-criminal/
======
jqueryin
This seems like a blatant overstepping of bounds.

Although Tor is specifically called out, it would seem as though this would
apply to usage of any and all proxy or VPN services.

Can anyone else confirm this to be the case?

------
jandrese
Does this seem like someone reading too much into the opinion? Maybe it could
be used this way, but it could just as easy fail judicial review. There is
some precedent of course (simply carrying lockpicks can be a crime), but I
wouldn't be surprised if a LEO attempting to interpret this ruling this way
would be slapped down by the courts.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
>Does this seem like someone reading too much into the opinion?

Not at all. In fact, its one of the more straightforward opinions as far as
court decisions go:

 _The amendment would allow them to issue warrants to hack into and seize
information on a computer if its location has been “concealed through
technical means. "_

>I wouldn't be surprised if a LEO attempting to interpret this ruling this way
would be slapped down by the courts.

In what other way would you suggest this rule change can be interpreted? It
seems clear that the reason for this rule change was exactly as stated - to
allow for any computer, anywhere using anonymity software to be remotely
searched by the FBI. How exactly would the FBI be slapped down by the courts?
The onus would be on you, the victim of the search, to challenge the legality
of the search. Considering the Orwellian way in which the courts have treated
other victims of government surveillance (such as claiming they have no
standing because they cannot prove that the government spied on them), I'd
wager that your odds of finding legal remedy for these FBI searches are
extremely remote.

